# angels - eggs



## Snugpuppies (Jun 7, 2014)

Woke up this morning to find a couple of angels in our 45g bowfront decided to plot some eggs all over the filter nozzle. Didn't really expect it as it is a community tank with a hodge podge of fish. I am busy trying to make progress on my new fish room but my better half seems to think it would be cute to get them to hatch (and see them grow)...as opposed to being snack food. I am sure someone has posted on angel breeding already but I haven't had the time to look....should I remove the eggs and put them in a 10g? with or without parents?


----------



## Snugpuppies (Jun 7, 2014)

too late to do anything. Apparently they decided that cavier was better than waiting. No more eggs.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

sorry to hear that, but from what i've heard, they will most likely try again, and this time you'll have more time to research it


----------

